# Anyone have their tank in an alcove/corner?



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

Hi, new to the forum

I’m in the very early planning (daydreaming!) stage. The space I have available is an alcove that is approx 99cm wide. 

The majority of scaped tanks that I’ve seen are freestanding, does anyone have examples of tanks positioned in an alcove? Would like to get a sense of how it looks aesthetically.  
Also trying to decide what size tank to go for, whether I should try and squeeze in a 900mm tank or go for something like a 600 to have more space open space around the tank.
If anyone has photos they could post of their tanks in an alcove, or links to journals would be much appreciated


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

I should add I’m specifically asking about the rimless, open topped style of tank


----------



## dino21 (26 Dec 2020)

Hi,

 Have our cube tank in a corner,  works fine for our room, see no reason why you not to use your alcove, not everyone has the room for a freestanding tank.

A 900cm tank would probably just work in that you have about 9cm spare to allow the cables and pipes from filters etc to be run up.

Plenty of 800mm tanks around ready made or built to order, would not drop down to 600mm tank, unless you needed to have a canister filter by the side of the tank rather than in a stand/cabinet  beneath ?

What is the depth of the alcove, will a typical tank stand forwards of the main wall or flush ?


----------



## mort (26 Dec 2020)

We had one in a arched alcove when I was young that was squeezed in with only a cm on each side to spare. I don't have any pictures but it looked nice like that.
My brother has one now in the same space (we only live a few houses away, so internal architecture is the same) and his is a smaller tank that has gaps on each side and I don't think it looks as good. I think if it fits more snug it looks custom rather than you just tried to fit a tank in a available space.


----------



## Andy Pierce (26 Dec 2020)

I have one in a fireplace (alcove dimensions approximately 60 cm wide x 95 cm high x 30 cm deep) in our dining room:  Fireplace Aquarium, Fireplace aquarium  With the light on it really brightens up what is otherwise a dark space and the motion of fish and plants provides interest.  I'd recommend being sure you leave enough room around the sides (and the top) to be able to get your hand/arm behind the tank in case you need to access something back there.  Be careful not to  underestimate how much maintenance your new aquarium is going to need so you can avoid getting into a situation where you have a big expensive tank that doesn't look as you'd like it to because you can't effectively work on it.


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

So the alcove is one side of a chimney breast, about 35cm deep, and I’ll be building some fitted cupboard units and shelves that will sit proud of the chimney breast so planning to have the tank come proud too. With a matching set the other side of the chimney breast, the tank will sit on top of this cupboard unit.

Picture of the alcove and the type of fitted units im planning to make below


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

dino21 said:


> A 900cm tank would probably just work in that you have about 9cm spare to allow the cables and pipes from filters etc to be run up.


Will 9cm be enough room to allow the glass style lily pipes to fit? And can I have all the pipe work positioned on one side of the tank? Inflow, outflow, co2 etc? Would it create flow problems around the tank having everything on one side?


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

dino21 said:


> Have our cube tank in a corner, works fine for our room, see no reason why you not to use your alcove, not everyone has the room for a freestanding tank.


Do you have any pics of your setup? Would be interested to see


----------



## dino21 (26 Dec 2020)

Hi,

Not much to see of a cube tank up against the two corners of the walls  ...   and cannot see how it would really relate to your alcove design.

Think you would be better spending some time looking though this forums Journals and  Filters sections to see better examples and whats needed to set them up.

While you could squeeze a 900mm than in your 990mm space,  think we would go for a 800mm tank as that will give you better  access to  both  sides, but it really depends on what looks good to you ?
Equally a smaller, though still a decent size,  600mm tank will be cheaper to set up and run.

Is this going to be your first go at fishkeeping  / planted tanks ?  
If so, then think we would suggests going with a smaller simpler low tech tank,  if you start off with something big with expensive lilly pipes etc etc it can soon run out of control.
You have a lot more to consider with a  planted tank with fish etc than just a standard fish tank, just too easy to get it wrong or overwelmed, though always help in this forum.

We get loads of pleasure from our little 40cm cube,  aka the planted jungle rather than a designer aquascape ,  and from the expriences we have of it, moving to a larger tank would be much easier, though no plans to currently do so.


----------



## adavin (26 Dec 2020)

Ive had all my tanks in corners the only thing to watch out for is the room to clean the outside glass when needed or addition equipment like pipes etc.


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

dino21 said:


> Is this going to be your first go at fishkeeping / planted tanks ?


I’ve had a number of freshwater tanks and a small marine setup previously. However have been out of the hobby for 5-6 years now, so not a complete novice but having a ‘proper’ planted scape will be a new experience for me. I plan to take my time and do plenty of research. I most likely won’t be pulling the trigger on actually purchasing a tank for atleast a month, possibly two. So hopefully plenty of time to educate myself!

Hoping to take a trip to aquarium gardens in the new year (providing we are not in another lockdown). Where I can get up close and personal with some tanks, and get some advice too. Meanwhile I’ll certainly take your advice and spend my time scouring the forums here to gather as much relevant info as possible


----------



## shangman (26 Dec 2020)

I think the big question is just about the placement of the tank and the pipes. If I were you I would get the 90cm, and then I'd place it irl to see where it looks best for the pipes to go. Maybe I would find a box with the right proportions and put it in place to make sure it all looks right. I think you probably have two options for pipes - either on the side which is covered by the wall, have a gap and a hole in the 'shelf' the tank is going on and the pipes go through there, or have a hole near-ish to the corner that overhangs in that photo, where the pipes come up there and onto the side. I think you will have enough space, there isn't too much need for a lot of space for the pipes. 

One thing I'd consider is that I have an inline-heater (the hydror) which is on my outline pipe (so there are no heaters inside the tank), but that makes the space the outlet pipe needs wider, heavier, a bit distorted (cos it can just go straight up) and uglier. Since your pipework has to look more slick I'd buy a filter with a heater built into it so there's no disruptions.


----------



## DTM61 (26 Dec 2020)

This an alcove. Go as big as possible, if you can't reach something just invent a tool.  Headhight is my limiting factor. 👍


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

shangman said:


> I think you probably have two options for pipes - either on the side which is covered by the wall, have a gap and a hole in the 'shelf' the tank is going on and the pipes go through there


Appreciate your input!

My instinct is to go with this approach, and have a ‘slot’ rather than a hole(s) in the top of the cupboard unit. Think this would give me the flexibility to adjust the positions of the pipes if needed, and add any extra equipment if desired. Then I could make an insert for the slot with the holes drilled for the final positions of the pipes once I’ve got things running sweetly, and this would keep things looking neat and tidy. 


shangman said:


> or have a hole near-ish to the corner that overhangs in that photo, where the pipes come up there and onto the side


The sofa is opposite and to the left as your looking at the alcove, so think I would prefer to keep the view as unobstructed as possible from this side. 


shangman said:


> Since your pipework has to look more slick I'd buy a filter with a heater built into it


This is good to know, as this is one area I was considering trying to save a bit of money, as from what I’ve seen the thermo filters are a bit pricier. Something for me to look into further


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

DTM61 said:


> Go as big as possible


I think you are right here, could see myself going smaller and wanting to upgrade after 6months.

your tank looks great, though I notice yours doesn’t fill the width of the alcove,  do you wish you’d gone bigger to fill the space?


----------



## tam (26 Dec 2020)

I don't, but I'm planning the exact same thing  I have the same alcove and have one of those style fitted units in the front room, which I plan to replicate in the 'dinning' room to put my 90cm tank on. I can't remember without measuring, but I think I have slightly more side to side space than you. Definitely think about pipe position etc. One option, though might be a bit advanced is to get it drilled and pipe through the bottom. It's quite common on marine setups. Just throughing it out there as an option if you want to maximise tank footprint/minimise visible equipment.

I think it can look nice built in as you don't have the inevitable gap around the cabinet where you have to stand it forward of the skirting board or you've got a weird gap down the side if you have it near a corner.


----------



## bushaaayyy (26 Dec 2020)

tam said:


> I'm planning the exact same thing


Glad to hear it 🙂 hoping you will be posting any progress on the forums here? As I’d be very interested to follow your progress!

What are you thinking in terms of construction for the units? Typically I’d make something like this from 18mm MDF. But I’ve never built any with the intention of having such a large weight on. Thinking I’ll probably go for decent quality 18mm ply, with a central divider inside the cupboard for extra support. Then some heavy duty adjustable feet at the bottom.


tam said:


> minimise visible equipment


Weirdly I actually quite like the appearance of the glass fixtures, I like the futuristic/chemistry set kind of aesthetic it gives. Plus you have a bit more flexibility with directing flow etc


----------



## tam (27 Dec 2020)

bushaaayyy said:


> Glad to hear it 🙂 hoping you will be posting any progress on the forums here? As I’d be very interested to follow your progress!
> 
> What are you thinking in terms of construction for the units? Typically I’d make something like this from 18mm MDF. But I’ve never built any with the intention of having such a large weight on. Thinking I’ll probably go for decent quality 18mm ply, with a central divider inside the cupboard for extra support. Then some heavy duty adjustable feet at the bottom.
> 
> Weirdly I actually quite like the appearance of the glass fixtures, I like the futuristic/chemistry set kind of aesthetic it gives. Plus you have a bit more flexibility with directing flow etc


Haven't got too far into plans, but I think I will baton (e.g. 2x4) along the back, side and chimney wall - mine are brick - to give a level surface, and build down from there. I'll probably use a piece of kitchen worktop for the top surface. The tank is currently supported in a sort of similar way (wall batton on two sides, adjustable leg at the front and a cupboard underneath.


----------



## dino21 (27 Dec 2020)

If using typical kitchen worktop of around 1mtr long you will need to brace/support it along the front edge and across the middle or two.
You are talking about placing 200+kgs on it, thats about  2-3 adults !

If you have ever carried a 3 mtr  length of standard worktop you will know how readily it bows .
Also any cut edges  must be well sealed as the chipboard core will blow out  as soon as any moisture seeps on to it.

MDF must also be well sealed as it also absorbs and expands with moisture, though its horrible stuff to work with, dangerous dust when sawing etc and a total pain to paint and achive a decent finish, the end grain even worse.


----------



## bushaaayyy (27 Dec 2020)

tam said:


> but I think I will baton (e.g. 2x4) along the back, side and chimney wall


Don’t think batons will work for me as with only 9cm of spare room available think it would interfere with creating an openings for the pipework


----------



## bushaaayyy (27 Dec 2020)

dino21 said:


> MDF must also be well sealed as it also absorbs and expands with moisture


I may end up using some mdf for the scribed faceplates and plinth around the bottom. But I’m in the habit of using moisture resistant mdf for most projects anyway, and quite familiar with the process of sealing and finishing the end grain


----------



## J-Bonham (27 Dec 2020)

This is all MDF with a concrete effect screed made from self levelling floor cement. Waterproofed it with some patio sealant. Built with the aim to upgrade to a 90P down the line.


----------



## bushaaayyy (27 Dec 2020)

J-Bonham said:


> This is all MDF with a concrete effect screed made from self levelling floor cement. Waterproofed it with some patio sealant. Built with the aim to upgrade to a 90P down the line.
> View attachment 159509View attachment 159510


Looks very smart! Thanks for posting this was just the type of thing I was hoping to see.

How wide is your alcove? And is that a 60p you’ve currently got on the bottom?

Nice to see you had the same thought regarding a slot for the pipework. Have you got your any vertical supports within the cupboard? I’m just wondering if I should be worried about the slot weakening the countertop ‘shelf’.


----------



## J-Bonham (27 Dec 2020)

bushaaayyy said:


> Looks very smart! Thanks for posting this was just the type of thing I was hoping to see.
> 
> How wide is your alcove? And is that a 60p you’ve currently got on the bottom?
> 
> Nice to see you had the same thought regarding a slot for the pipework. Have you got your any vertical supports within the cupboard? I’m just wondering if I should be worried about the slot weakening the countertop ‘shelf’.


No worries, it's a 60P in there at the moment.

The Alcove is 100cm wide by 36cm deep.

I haven't got a centre brace in as i thoroughly over built the cupboard, It not moved at all with the 60p. I would keep check if it had a bigger tank mind. I think any tank over a meter in length would 100% need extra support in the middle.


----------



## tam (27 Dec 2020)

dino21 said:


> If using typical kitchen worktop of around 1mtr long you will need to brace/support it along the front edge and across the middle or two.
> You are talking about placing 200+kgs on it, thats about  2-3 adults !
> 
> If you have ever carried a 3 mtr  length of standard worktop you will know how readily it bows .
> ...


I have carried a 3m length (very heavy!) just redid my kitchen  It's on worktop at the moment, as have been a series of smaller tanks for the last decade or so, but there is a foot spare either side and trim at the back so the edges have never got wet. It has support on the front edge too (cupboard unit underneath). I'll probably go for solid wood for the new cupboard though, just from a aesthetic point of view, and it will have the cupboard structure underneath so it's supported all around - tying it into the wall is a bonus rather than sole support. 

You can get quite a range of grommets designed for desks for wiring, might be worth having a look to see if there is anything to suit to give you a neat/protected edge.


----------



## bushaaayyy (28 Dec 2020)

J-Bonham said:


> No worries, it's a 60P in there at the moment.
> 
> The Alcove is 100cm wide by 36cm deep.
> 
> ...


Looks very tidy and well organised under there, definitely given me some inspiration!

Do you have all 3 tanks plumbed into the same system?


----------



## J-Bonham (29 Dec 2020)

bushaaayyy said:


> Looks very tidy and well organised under there, definitely given me some inspiration!
> 
> Do you have all 3 tanks plumbed into the same system?


Two are hooked up to the same co2 supply, running independent solenoids though so on/off times can be tweaked individually. The top right tank was low tech untill my parter saw the benefits of co2, so that's hooked up separate.

lighting times are running off some universal smart plugs. 

Happy to help!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2020)

Hi @bushaaayyy, 
love an alcove tank, they can look spectacular as @J-Bonham has illustrated with their beautiful display. 
One thing I would consider if putting in the largest tank you can fit in is painting the outer rear and end panels with a suitable type of paint, be that black, white or blue....or whichever colour you wish. Without room to clean the external panes you will inevitably get water drips which will annoy you if you can see them, painting them will prevent this.
Personally I don’t mind seeing smaller tanks in alcove spaces, especially when they have been well thought out and planned as you are doing. @J-Bonham has the slot you were considering which is great, but also the use of the copper pipe for example as a decorative element to hide the power cable to the upper shelf is a great touch. I don’t necessarily think you will be adding the upper shelf tanks, but negative space beside a smaller more accessible tank can be used to your advantage with a house plant or suitable ornament.....even a book display or fancy tool stand. Both approaches can work but personally I always feel more comfortable with a bit of wiggle room.
Good luck and please keep us informed of progress, it will be great to see what you do.
Cheerio, 
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2020)

J-Bonham said:


> This is all MDF with a concrete effect screed made from self levelling floor cement. Waterproofed it with some patio sealant. Built with the aim to upgrade to a 90P down the line.
> View attachment 159509View attachment 159510


Without wanting to hijack @bushaaayyy post, I would just like to say what a stunning display area you have created. The planning and execution are excellent with some cool scapes to boot.
Cheerio,


----------



## Paulthewitt (5 Jan 2021)

That alcove is fantastic!!

im in a similar position to the op in respect of thinking and planning. This thread has been helpful. A drilled tank is definitely the correct way forward for me I think.

I need pre-made - my house renovations are ongoing so I cannot dedicate that much needed time to an aquarium cabinet! (At least I cannot justify it to my wife!)

mum keepibg my eye out for a fluval f90


----------

